# Can non-aquarium silk plants go in an aquarium?



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Are regular silk plants meant to be used as decoration in your home safe to put in a fish tank? I feel it'd be cheaper if I can find some that would look good in my tank.


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

Make sure there is no metal in them, and soak them in water to leech any excess dyes out. But they'll work.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I did a butterfly themed tank once with them. As stated soak them to make sure there is no dye leaching and no metal!  I have a thread with the pics "Butterfly themed tank" if you want to check that out.


----------



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

I wondered about the same thing. I found some nice looking green leaves in the floral department of walmart that looked similar to my silk plants in the tank. Some are more like plastic though, but hopefully that wouldn't matter.


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

Also, make sure to use the pantyhose test on them!


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

and don't get anything scented!

I've been using normal store bought silk plants for years and have never had a problem. Just look out for sharp or pointy plastic. You can cut dangerous parts off very easily.


----------



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm so glad to know that I can use those! I'd love to see pics of of these things in tanks.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone! My walmart only had flowers, none just leafy plants  Lowes doesn't sell fake plants. But I stopped into dollar tree and got a couple. Gonna soak them tonight & add them tomorrow, will post pics if I remember to. xD


----------



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

the ones I got from dollar tree had small metal wires underneath their plastic coating. Seems like all of them would have metal in them, or I just haven't found a completely plastic one.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

labloverl said:


> the ones I got from dollar tree had small metal wires underneath their plastic coating. Seems like all of them would have metal in them, or I just haven't found a completely plastic one.


Thank you SO much. I didn't think to cut it open I assumed it was plastic. Mine have metal too. POO.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

A lot of the time you can take the metal out and it will still stand. But if you can't, get aquarium sealant and cover up the end and any openings you see. If you do this, just check each plant in about 2 weeks, any uncovered metal will be easy to spot.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

also if you have a Michael's or a JoAnn's nearby, they should have thousands of silk flowers and greenery. I work at one, and have toyed with the idea of getting silk plants before. but of course make sure no metal.


----------



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep, I had to cut the plastic off, and found a tiny metal wire. I was disappointed, but maybe I can take it out.


----------



## TuckerLove (Jun 10, 2012)

"Also, make sure to use the pantyhose test on them!  " 
What exactly is this pantyhose test? I cant afford real plants right now and Id probably kill them with how horrible my brown thumb is.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

take a piece of panyhose and run it over the plant. The theory is if it will snag panyhose it will snag a betta's fin.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey I found that pic of the butterfly tank. I had a paradise fish in there at the time. It's very kiddish and whimsical but I had a ball with it. The other is a picture of my favorite fish who passed away a few months ago in his favorite spot. In the plant I made him. No other fish is allowed to have that plant...


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

So - as long as there is no metal or no weird obvious coating on the silk flowers, they should be ok?

i read somewhere that you should soak them in a bowl of water just to make sure nothing "weird" happens. I have some very real looking poppy silk plants I want to use in a tank but so far I have only taped them to the outside of the tank because my mom keeps being paranoid and telling me she's afraid of me using anything that isn't sold specifically for tanks. (But I have seen so many silk flower betta tanks on Youtube. .. so they can't all be harmful. )


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Just soak them over night to make sure there is no extra dye that may bleed off into the water. DO NOT use anything with glitter and/or metal. Some just seal the parts with the metal with aquarium sealant but I don't risk that. Show your mom my pics I posted. They are made of practically the same stuff as aquarium plants. Just cheaper and more fun to make. It's original rather than a decoration everyone else has.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

That's a really nice looking tank, ShirleyTheBetta! And, I'm sorry about your little guy  Hes so cute!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Yep he was my favorite. Never have another like him.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

I do love your tank and I totally agree that it is nice to have a decor that is a little different than everyone else's. I originally wanted to put silk orchids in one of mine, and I am going to try the red poppies inside the tank instead of just taped to the outside. I started soaking them already.

I have made caves and used aquarium sealant on them, as well as using aquarium sealant to seal off any sharp looking edges on my tank dividers, I haven't had any problems with that at all. Of course I followed directions I found here somewhere, let the sealant dry for 2 days, then soak the item in water for a day or two before I put it in a tank with fish.


----------

